# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Valoracion de el mejor juego del canuto!

## apelmar

wenas!!!Pues aqui estoy otra vez!y Esta vez es para preguntar cuales son para vosotros los mejores juegos de los descritos en el canuto...
Empezaré yo mismo...

De los que controlo creo que de los mas espectaculares es el de "dos tranformaciones"...alguien está de acuerdo...?Es que no se cuales presentar en una reunion familiar y me seria de gran ayuda!

Espero vuestras  opiniones. Gracias

Un saludo!

----------


## xavilito

Inventate una historia en la que puedas enlazar varios juegos y haz una buena presentación, da igual cuales cojas que quedarán muchisimo mejor que haciéndolos sueltos. saludoss. :twisted:

----------


## apelmar

gracias portu consejo, lo intentaré seguir...A ver que se me ocurre que con esto de los examenes no doy a basto...jejeje.

saludos

----------


## 2 de trebol

apelmar, antes de presentar nada en una reunion familiar, ni que sea familiar, debes tener muy presente que no por hacer juegos mas complicados fardaras mas ni seras mas mejor...
en una reunion familiar, sueles quedar muy bien con efectos muy principales,  ingluso sin manipulacion de cartas, simplemente juegos automaticos, o semi automaticos, un juego maravilloso contado en el canuto, en los primeros capuitulos es, "corto dos y vuelvo" este juego es de un impacto tremendo y la magia se hace sola, asi que te aconsejo, y no yo solo si no que muchos de los demas que empiezes muy despacito y que no hagas cosas en las que puedas quedar mal o se te pueda escapar la carta, es mucho mas bonito un juego sencillo y bien ejecutado que un juego complicado donde se te vea el plumero cada 2 por 3...

Saludos Magos!

----------


## apelmar

ya,ya...eso si lo se pero hasta el capitulo 6 voy bien,...no me recomendais ningno en especial??a les e echo algunos a unos amigos y lo fliparon, y no se dieron cuenta de nada...y eso q son los tipicos que van a pillar!!jejeje.gracias de todos modos

----------


## rafa cama

Dos transformaciones me gusta mucho, pero mi preferido con diferencia, como saben los que me conocen, el que hago SIEMPRE SIEMPRE, es Doble predicción.

Un saludo.

----------


## ignoto

Por su sencillez técnica, su facilidad de presentación y el fuerte impacto mágico que siempre supone un triunfo, te recomiendo "El revoltijo".
No me acuerdo de en qué página está.

----------


## apelmar

el de doble prediccion lo he leido varias veces, y me lo e echo a mi mismo, y la verdad es que no lo vi nada del otro mundo...Aunque tengo que admitir que no le hice presentacion, y que logicamente yo ya se como va la cosa...Asi que lo presentaré...

----------


## Miguel Díaz

apelmar,

Prueba a hacerselo a alguien que no conozca el juego. Ya veras que sorpresa te vas a llevar.

A mi me paso lo mismo cuando lo leí, pense: "Que simple, me cazan seguro"... pero que va!

Para mi, rompedor donde los haya.

Un saludo.

----------


## apelmar

Y con respecto a tu comentario, ignoto, al revoltijo tambien he llegado ya, pero ese ni siquiera lo he leido..Lo intentaré leer esta tarde/noche y mañana te contesto con lo que me parezca...jejeje.Gracias Ignoto, si tu dices que tiene un gran efecto, casi seguro que lo tiene, por que tu de esto entiendes,no es cierto??jejeje

Un saludo!!!

----------


## ignoto

Pues no mucho. No practico la cartomagia.
Me limito a saber hacer un forzaje y me sé cuatro juegos (mas bien mal presentados y con una técnica no demasiado bien pulida), dos de los cuales son automáticos.

----------


## zarkov

De la poquísima experiencia que tengo, Doble predicción es el que me ha enseñado cómo se les tienen que quedar los ojos a los espectadores para saber que has "triunfado". La primera vez que lo enseñé a la familia, supe que ese era el camino. Es la demostración de que con algo simple pero eficaz puede ser suficiente (todavía recuerdo el ahhhhhh de la primera vez).

----------


## _aprendiz_

yo soy nobatillo, pero ya me he acabado el libro, estoy perfeccionando la técnica, pero creo que uno de los mejores juegos es el de la carta gafe, ese es facilito de hacer y deja una impresion enorme en el espectador, como siempre presentandolo bien, pero no hay problema en buscar presentacion a los juegos del canuto casi casi te lo dice todo.

----------


## Dieguini

A mí me gusta "Mago contra tahur". Me parece un juegazo y se puede acompañar de una charla que da para mucho.

----------


## panoramix

yo tambien soy nuevo en esto, apenas llevo una semana con el libro de vicente canuto y de momento de los juegos que e podido realizar, los que mas me gustan son "el revoltijo" y "doble jugada", ademas no requieren mucha tecnica

----------


## Pantokrator

Yo me quedo con el revoltijo que quereis que os diga. Aunque otro muy impresionante es el de la dama que se ruborza, pero sin duda, el revoltijo. Tal es asi que lo agregue como parte de otro juego de trans. que estoy ahora con el. 2x1

  Salu2

----------


## sanmiguel

La dama que se ruboriza es genial!! A mi es de los que más me gustan, pero he de reconocer que el del revoltijo "triunfa" siempre!!! Y si además barajas varias veces de diferentes formas y le añades varios cortes falsos, te queda que ni "pintao"!! jeje Hay otra versión de este juego explicada por video que le llaman "renegade", pero el volteo final no me acaba de convencer. Mucho mejor en el Canuto!!

----------


## elmagotono

Hola soy nuevo aquí, y veo que estáis con el “Cartomagia fundamental”. A este le debo casi toda mi base en cartomagia, le dedique muchísimo tiempo y tiene grandes juegos, aunque a mi personalmente de los que mas me gustaron (y que ahora recuerde) fueron el del mago contra el tahúr (aplicándole una variación que le vi hacer a Lavand) y uno que creo que se llamaba algo así como el viaje de las damas. Ambos juegos son fortísimos y además pueden ser completamente impromptu (es cuando los uso). No se por que pagina están pero cuando llegues veras que son muy buenos.
Saludos a todos y hasta otra.

----------


## Vic

Soy muy novato, pero estoy de acuerdo con elegir el revoltijo... y no hay que despreciar nunca los juegos automáticos o aparentemente simples, ya que el público no conoce el método... aún recuerdo mi dolor por dislocación de barbilla al ver el juego de las tres migas de pan en la taza de Lavand ... y mira que es "sencillo"... lo que sí no es tan sencillo es ritmo y el arte de Lavand... sirve para que valoremos y seamos justos con la importancia de la presentación  :shock: 

Vic

----------


## MrKhaki

Junto con los dichos, me reitero con los más sencillos que se han dicho, especialmente si es para hacerlos en un entorno familiar. Dada la familiaridad no es extraño que te volteen cartas antes de que digas nada, o que quieran toquetearlo todo... El de "vuelvo 2 y corto" es impactante, y muy simple. El "doble predicción", es un auténtico mazazo... echale teatro cuando te digan basta, intentando que sigan alguna más (como queriendo forzar). Y si te va el estilo desenfrenado, no olvides el de la carta en la silla y debajo del culo....... ese metelo como colofón, y la sensación será que lo pasaron bien  :Wink1:  y que disfrutaron con tu magia.

----------


## apelmar

Muchisias gracias a todos...Ignoto, lei e hice el de revoltijo, y es cierto que tiene un gran impacto...el de doble prediccion mas de los mismo. Y el que tengo unas ganas impresionantes de hacer es el de la dama que se ruborizza, pero aun no controlo del todo el empalme! Asi que todo lo que e queda ahora es practicar y practicar.jeje.Muchas graias a todos por vuestros juegos y opiniones.

Un saludo! :P

----------


## Zulm

Buenass..Hablando de juegos de Canuto. ¿Qué hos parece el "inexplicable"?.  
Podría ser la teoría del caos puesta en cartas?, me da esa impresión (o es que flipo mucho  8) )  :117: D
Salúd !

----------


## zarkov

Apelmar,
en la dama que se ruboriza ¿hay empalme? A lo mejor estoy equivocado pero no me suena.

----------


## magic-carlos

> Buenass..Hablando de juegos de Canuto. ¿Qué hos parece el "inexplicable"?. 
> Podría ser la teoría del caos puesta en cartas?, me da esa impresión (o es que flipo mucho  ) D 
> Salúd !


Pues... no flipas tanto :P  precisamente el juego consiste en hacer creer al espectador que no existe ningún control por parte del mago sobre las cartas. Es uno de los juegos mas flipantes que hay en el C.F. (bien presentado claro, y para el espectador INEXPLICABLE).

Hay una versión con baraja en mnemónica de Ramón Riobbo que se llama Control en el Caos y multiplica por 100 el mazazo  :Wink: . Yo no lo he presentado por que no uso la mnemónica, pero es que lees el efecto y te quedas tan alucinado...

Saludos.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Apelmar,
> en la dama que se ruboriza ¿hay empalme? A lo mejor estoy equivocado pero no me suena.


No, el empalme se da con otras damas.....  :Oops:

----------


## zarkov

> Iniciado por zarkov
> 
> Apelmar,
> en la dama que se ruboriza ¿hay empalme? A lo mejor estoy equivocado pero no me suena.
> 
> 
> No, el empalme se da con otras damas.....


  :Lol:  Y a veces se ruborizan y otras veces se ríen   :Lol:

----------


## ign

> Apelmar, 
> en la dama que se ruboriza ¿hay empalme? A lo mejor estoy equivocado pero no me suena.



En el libro no se menciona nada, pero creo que sería aconsejable controlar la dama que se fuerza para despues empalmarla y guardarla en el bolsillo.
Así el espectador puede mirar después la baraja y ver que no hay ninguna carta repetida, ¿no creéis que es mejor así?
Un saludo.

----------


## apelmar

Llevas razon, en la dama que se ruboriza no hay empalme, al menos en el libro de Canuto, lo que hay es doble volteo...Pero, como han dicho antes es muy interesante hacer un empalme, para poder dar a examinar la baraja despues de este gracioso efecto...jejeje.

Un saludo  :Lol:

----------


## dj-rocha

me quedo sin duda con doble prediccion,respecto al  empalme, en una semana ya podia hacer uno  sin problemas asi que ya sabes !a practicar!!!!

----------


## Manu16_89

Aunque todavia no me he acabado todo el libro,me parece un juegazo el "mago contra tahur",ademas que se recopilan muchas te las tecnicas vistas anteriormente es un juego que deja a la gente boquiabierta.
El de doble prediccion es facil e impactante tambien.
Saludos

----------


## Mago Dango

Pues para mi los mejores son los automaticos, yo les tengo mucho cariño a "Doble prediccion" y a "Fuera del universo", este ultimo no es he visto hablar de el y me parece tambien de muy buen efecto.

----------


## fosky

el mago contra el tahur fliiiiiiipas yo lo hice una vez me atrevi pero le quito la parte de sacar los reyes porq me da un poquillo de miedo el empalme pero se quedannnnn......que gutillo en esos moments

----------


## Asdepic4s

> A mí me gusta "Mago contra tahur". Me parece un juegazo y se puede acompañar de una charla que da para mucho.


me enamore de este juego cuando vi al señor Lavand hacerlo con tanta garra y fuerte interpretacion , estoy frito x mejorar y llegar a poder hacer ese juego... sencillamente alucinante  :Smile1: 

 :!: AsDePic4s :!:

----------


## ign

La verdad es que a mí me ocurre igual, cuanto más simple es el juego, más me gusta.
Por eso, últimamente he retomado el de Doble Predicción, que es 100 % presentación.
Aunque algunos no sean del Canuto, me gusta una gran cantidad de juegos que puedes realizar con un simple forzaje: leer el pensamiento, tener dibujada una predicción de una carta en un periódico (ideal para hacer en un bar)...
Si tuviera que quedarme con un juego de Cartomagia Fundamental, creo que ese sería el revoltijo. Fácil de hacer y todo un efectazo, sobre todo si firman la carta antes de perderla en la baraja.
Un saludo.

----------


## El Duque

Estoy con la mayoria, ante la familia tira de juegos automaticos meteles una buena presentacion y ya has triunfado como la cocacola. "Doble prediccion" yo lo utilizo muchisimo y con una presentacion adecuada te digo que la gente se queda loca.

Tambien te recomiendo "El ritual del Full" tienes que andar atento de que no se metan las cartas donde no deben pero bien hecho te ries un rato, una vez mi cuñada se enfado por que decia que no le salia el full por culpa de mi hermano que la distraia jajajajajajaa   :Lol:

----------


## kingkongorganico

El otro dia me se ourrio cambiar la historia del juego de la doble prediccion, en vez de llamarse asi lo llamo las reinas lesbianas, la cuestion es que dices que las reinas lesbianas se buscan entre si y flipan mucho mas!!! :shock: 

Gracias.

----------


## Vic

Vaya, en mi "exhibición"   :? de presentación ante los amigos de la SEI de Coruña yo les llamé al final los Ases gays...   :Lol:  , aunque mi versión estaba más basada en la de Giobbi con  los cortes chinos  :twisted: 

 Víc

----------


## Asdepic4s

> El otro dia me se ourrio cambiar la historia del juego de la doble prediccion, en vez de llamarse asi lo llamo las reinas lesbianas, la cuestion es que dices que las reinas lesbianas se buscan entre si y flipan mucho mas!!! :shock: 
> 
> Gracias.


 me meo... xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD (pero ademas me lo apunto ... ) a que publico se lo estabas haciendo !? 

 :!: AsDePic4s :!:

----------


## El Duque

Joder, reyes y reinas homosexuales jejejejejeje esto parece el chiste de la caperucita "como ha cambiado el cuento"

----------


## albornozcortes

DOble prediccion y revoltijo, mis favoritos, pero insisto TODOS son buenos.

----------


## guimebe

todos son buenos... pero los mejores son (para mí :-o ): doble predicción y la dama que se ruboriza  :Oops:

----------


## eXistenZ

A mi me encanto el de La Dama que se ruboriza desde que lo lei. Es muy elegante y tiene una gracia que lo hace distinto. El juego del mago contra el tahur lo lei nada mas y me parecio realmente genial, lo que pasa que aun no controlo tanto como para hacerlo jeje.. El del ritual del full bien ejecutado tambien esta muy logrado... pero el que no me termina de convencer es el de corto y vuelvo 2 porque no he conseguido impactar mucho con el :(

----------


## yosti

a mi uno q me gusta y q causa un gran efecto es uno q se lo vi hacer a juan tamariz en un video q baje  y es en el q se usa la carta corrida para sacar de 4 barajas q no eran la seleccionada  la q es  no me acuerdo como se llama

----------


## ramius

Yo soy un fan de "Fuera del universo" que esta en la pagina 58 del Canuto.

----------


## Gordon Cole

> a mi uno q me gusta y q causa un gran efecto es uno q se lo vi hacer a juan tamariz en un video q baje  y es en el q se usa la carta corrida para sacar de 4 barajas q no eran la seleccionada  la q es  no me acuerdo como se llama


Se llama _Dos transformaciones_. Hasta ahora es uno de los juegos de mi novel repertorio que más impacto he visto que causa en el espectador.

A mí me gusta mucho _Triple cambio_ de Ed Marlo. Se lo vi hacer a Fred Kaps y me sorprendió encontrarlo tan pronto en el Canuto. Tiene que ser tremendo si después de enseñar los 4 ases y del amago de enseñar los 4 reyes, das a mezclar al espectador para posteriormente añadir las cuatro necesarias, pero de momento eso me queda grande.

En relación efecto/dificultad quizá hasta ahora me quedo con el _Revoltijo_.

----------


## magic_koust

El de fuera del universo fue con el que consegui mis primeros halagos,jeje,muy sorprendente! Pero el que mas hago ultimamente es el del revoltijo tambien,coincido con muchos de vosotros,todos a los que se los e echo para practicar quedan aluciandos de como despues de hacer la mezcla "etrusca" queda solo la cartra elegida cara abajo,este si que es un juegazo!!! seguro que abra muchos mas juegos iguales o mas sorprendentes,pero voy poco a poco y no quiero avanzar tan rapido,me centro en los que se y los mejoro...
Bueno, un saludo y a seguir practicando!!!

----------


## JinRoh

Coincido con la mayoria, pero añado además el "No puede ser esa". Me encanta , Junto con el "Revoltijo", el "Dos Transformaciones" y la "Doble Predicción" es de mis preferidos, y causa un gran efecto ( y es relativamente sencillo de ejecutar ) .

----------


## manumagic

Hola. me gustaría comentar en este hilo que hay un "juegazo" en el Canuto que al principio deseché por considerarlo de mucho nivel, "el virus informático". Sin embargo tras estudiarlo y prepararlo, este verano me atreví a hacerlo en una reunión familiar. ¡Es demoledor! Y el final... en fin... es que me emociono todavía el recordarlo. No se lo podían creer que "el virus hubiese borrado toda la información del disco duro". También me gusta mucho "Viaje insospechado". Es muy asumible técnicamente y es espectacular. Saludos.

----------


## magojuanky

Sin ninguna duda "El mago contra el tahúr" y "La dama que se ruboriza".
El 1º porque me ayudo mucho con el empalme y el 2º porque es muy bonito y llama la atención el que aparezcan cartas rojas. Por cierto en ninguno de los 2 nadie se da cuenta de nada porque nadie se espera el final y tiene una fuerte misdirection si sabes sacar provecho a la charla.

----------


## Platiquini

Por la buenísima relación calidad-efectividad: "Viaje insospechado" Pág. 255. Una joyita.  :D
"Dos transformaciones" también son juegos maravillosos y fáciles, pero esos ya los sabía hacer mucho antes de comprarme el libro de Vicente Canuto.

----------


## agulean

Todos los juegos que vi hasta ahora del canuto (he visto muy pocos) son muy pero muy buenos.

En particular voy a explicar la presentación que le dí a "inexplicable" (elijo este en particular por ver la versión del caos que explicaron mas arriba).

Viniendo del revoltijo (o un triunfo - o nada -) le digo a la gente (ya que no he trabajado con público, sino con amigos y familiares) que el mago tiene un gran control de la baraja, un control mágico (mientras barajo por arrastre). 

"Muchas veces me ha pasado, entre tantas manos que tocan la barja, que quedan cartas boca arriba y cartas boca abajo. Voy a explicarles como hacer para que las cartas que componen la baraja vuelvan a su estado original"  (corto paquete y le doy a dos expectadores).

La gente está atenta y sigue las instrucciones a la perfección, ejecutando los movimiento que les pido intentando pillar la magia y luego se une la baraja (quien quiera ver como se efectúan dichos movimientos, a comprarse el canuto) y se mezcla, y luego el espectador la deja sobre la mesa.

Explico que las cartas tienen un afecto especial por su dueño cuando son bien tratadas, al punto que se pueden entrenar de manera que al hacerle una cariñosa caricia a los angeles de la carta superio todas la baraja se recompone quedando todas las cartas con la cara mirando el suelo. 

El espectador que tiene la baraja lo hace sin resultados. Le explico que hay que acariciar a los angeles como se acaricia a una novia y por eso el resultado a sido nulo (la gente queda desconsolada, no entiende nada pero le cae gracioso). 

Le pido al espectador que separe las cartas que están boca abajo y las que están boca arriba en dos paquetes distintos para ordenar las cartas mas rápido... ni bien termina de ordenar los paquetes a punto de unirlos le digo ALTO.

Te animas a contar las cartas rojas y las cartas negras que han quedad boca arriba? le pido, lo hace, y yo con cara de sorpresa le digo, no puedo creerlo se me ha cumplido un sueño. 

La gente ahora si que piensa que me he vuelto loco pero digo "hace 4 noches tuve un sueño y lo escribí en un papel, puedes dar vuelta la caja de la baraja? porfavor" al hacerlo se encuentra un papel entre el nailon de la caja y la caja misma donde hay un número de teléfono (esto es para que no quede raro el papel) y abajo dice 8 R y 15 N. 

Cuando la persona lo ve (absoultamente sorprendido) le pido que diga que es lo que hay en el papel.

Puedo asegurarles que la gente se sorprende de sobremanera al punto que no sabe que hacer, para aumentar el climax y cerrar el juego digo "Quizás no he podido demostrar lo que quería, pero las cartas nos han enseñado, con la mejor de las intenciones, que los sueños pueden convertirse en realidad".

Realmente me funciona, recomiendo que lo prueben.

Un abrazo
Leandro

----------


## themagician

> Apelmar, 
> en la dama que se ruboriza ¿hay empalme? A lo mejor estoy equivocado pero no me suena.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En el libro no se menciona nada, pero creo que sería aconsejable controlar la dama que se fuerza para despues empalmarla y guardarla en el bolsillo.
> Así el espectador puede mirar después la baraja y ver que no hay ninguna carta repetida, ¿no creéis que es mejor así?
> Un saludo.



La dama que se ruboriza es también uno de mis juegos preferidos. Tuve la suerte de verlo antes de estar metido en la magia, y realmente fué una sensación increíble. Lo que yo hago para quitar la duplicada es:

Antes de extender las cartas por segunda vez la controlo arriba con unos cortes.

Después de mostrar la transformación de la carta que está sobre la mesa (y después de que la examinen si quieren) cojo la baraja en la mano izquierda y cojo una separación bajo la 1ª carta. Dejo la roja cara arriba sobre la baraja, la vuelvo cara abajo, cojo las dos como una y las enseño despreocupadamente, tras lo cual me las guardo en el bolsillo o en el estuche (porque no se va a hacer juegos con una baraja azul y una carta roja metida por ahí enmedio). Ahora continuo con otro juego.

El doble predicción: Pues es de lo mejor que he visto. NINGUNA dificultad de ejecución y un efecto tremendo. Me parece que no he visto ningún otro juego que, siendo tan fácil, cause tanto impacto.

Cuando tengo papely boli a mano hago la versión que sale uno de los Roberto ligth, que es lo mismo pero en vez de sacar dos cartas escribes dos predicciones en trozos de papel. Muy bueno.

Pero hay uno que nadie ha comentado todavía y que es realmente fuerte: las cartas viajeras. El empalme está muy cubierto. Y el juego, como está construido, deja la sensación de que nunca tocaste sus cartas (de hecho es lo que me dicen cuando lo hago) y, aunque intenten recordar, no podrán encontrar el momento en el que se las pusiste. Sólo les queda una solución: es magia. Más de uno me ha dicho (porque suelo preguntar que que les ha parecido al final) que es el mejor de los que me han visto. Si alguien todavía no lo ha hecho le animo a que lo pruebe porque, como ya he dicho, el empalme está supercubierto. Es más, cuando se lo haces a una persona sólo, es que puedes incluso colocartelas en la mano tranquilamente, comprobar si están bien puestas... y luego esperar a que acabe de contar :D

----------


## iscariote

> el mago contra el tahur fliiiiiiipas yo lo hice una vez me atrevi pero le quito la parte de sacar los reyes porq me da un poquillo de miedo el empalme pero se quedannnnn......que gutillo en esos moments



El mago contra el tahur, hoy por hoy es mi preferido, pero creo que estás equivocado: la parte más fácil de ese juego es la de empalmar los dos reyes, y  te lo digo muy en serio ya que empalmo bastante mal todavía. He podido comprobar que cuando la gente voltea las 4 cartas que no son reyes, no puede ver tu empalme.

1. Se rien de ti, te has equivocado en la última carta y sufre un fortísimo mazazo al voltear las 3 cartas dorso arriba; no es que las puedas empalmar, es que casi te las puedes meter en el bolsillo directamente.

2. El juego ha terminado para ellos, de hecho la mayoría de las veces tengo que llamar la atención para que me vean meterme la mano en el bolsillo.

Un saludo!

----------


## esparza

Viaje de damas una a una ( creo recordar que el titulo es algo parecido )
me parece muy bueno y creo que poca gente (o nadie) lo ha mencionado. Digo este por no repetir los que dicen todos  :D 

saludos

----------


## toni

Pues mis preferidos son el viaje insospechado el doble prediccion la dama q se ruboriza y el de paquete a paquete de marlo.Saludos.

----------


## LONGSHOT

Coincido con el revoltijo, ya que el dia que se lo hice a mi padre, su cara me dio la puntuacion del juego un 10, ademas de sus palabras y reaccion, solto un "que cabron!", y se hecho a reir. es un juego facil, y muy bueno, pero sin el ritmo adecuado pierde parte de su encanto. 
Tambien me gusta mucho, viaje insospechado, a un que ya es un poquito mas complicado, pero de brutal efecto tambien.

----------


## Mr.Mind

yo en lo que llevo de libro, tengo tres que son los que mas me estoy currando de presentacion y tal,y son coincidiendo con mucha gente, "doble prediccion" (acojonante, el primer juego que viene en el canuto y es buenisimo, la gente se queda pensando que como coño lo he hecho si son ellos los que van pelando cartas) el "revoltijo" y el dos transformaciones (que se lo vi hacer a tamariz en un video y ahora ya se hacerlo yo :p

----------


## BANDIDO

"Revoltijo" y "Doble prediccion" sencillos, facil manejo y efectivos.

----------


## luthipiero

el mejor de canuto?.......
todos son muy buenos pero si tubiera que quedarme con uno seria el del mago y el tahur.con ese final en semi fallo.la gente que se lo he hecho  se quedo asombrada,estupefacta,maravillada..etc,etc,etc....  ....

----------


## mago91david

el de la dama que se ruboriza es muy bueno y te puedes quitar lo del empalme de la carta duplicada si utilizas la presentacion del juego "chicago opener"

----------


## ingodwetrust

Antes de nada decir que es un placer leeros como llevo días haciéndolo. La verdad es que no he escrito casi nada hasta ahora (por no decir que nada)  porque suelo encontrar respuestas a todas mis preguntas en algún foro, pero aquí viene mi pequeña contribución a éste. 

De Cartomagia Fundamental Suelo realizar varios juegos  en función del "ambiente" en el que me encuentre, pero uno de los que más me llenan por la interacción entre el público y yo mismo es el "Ritual del Full". En un ambiente distendido, con gente a la que se le pueda tratar de tú a tú y con una presentación entretenida, pero estudiada,  creo que el juego permite una implicación total por parte de todos. Esto en parte me parece que se consigue entiendo el juego como pura presentación, no tiene ningún movimiento complicado más allá de la colocación de las cartas al principio y alguna mezcla falsa si interesa hacer el primer reparto un poco más sorprendente, tal y como se recomienda en el libro, pero más allá de eso, y teniendo un poco de cuidado para que no te desordenen las cartas, es sencillo, impactante y permite enrollarte un poco haciendo el juego ameno.

Desde mi corta experiencia creo que el libro es fabuloso. Si tuviera que elegir sin poner un momento y una audiencia concreta veo complicadísimo decidirme por uno de los juegos como el mejor. Todos merecen mi más sincera admiración.

Un saludo a todos.

Fernando.

----------


## Ayy

yo voto por el mago y el tahur, he empezado a hacerlo ultimamente, y estoy encantado... a la gente le encanta y no se espera el final... se quedan locos! jeje

----------


## as-de-corazones

Yo opino igual que Ayy, el mago y el tahur es muy bueno.

----------


## raul938

para mi uno que me gusta mucho es el de la dama que se ruboriza es espectacular,pero tienes que llevar una carta roja.

----------


## Ittel

Llevo cuatro meses con el canuto, practicando bastantes horas todos los dias, y para mi los mejores son el mago contra el tahur y revoltijo

----------


## Gunter Benko

Para mi, "mago contra tahur" y "la dama que se ruboriza" son de los mejores y que no requieren un gran control sobre las cartas. Hablando de mago contra tahur me gusta más la versión que hace René Lavand con la historia del Kumanés, ambientada en una historia "vivida" por el mismo. Eso engancha mucho. Por lo que hace referencia a la dama que se ruboriza es muy espectacular que la carta cambie de dorso y luego de cara...la gente suele impresionarse bastante. El de doble predicción que he leído que se ha nombrado bastante, tiene un efecto bastante fuerte y que por la habilidad que requiere (nula) es muy bueno

----------


## magoRaul

Hola, es la primera vez que escribo, de hecho me acabo de registrar solo para contestar a este post que me parece muy interesante. A parte del Revoltijo (que es muy bueno si te curras bastante la charla) te aconsejo que hagas el de los tres comodines. No te dejes engañar por su simpleza, es un efecto muy muy fuerte si sabes realizarlo bien con una charla adecuada. Yo es el juego que siempre hago cuando me dicen que les haga un juego o cuando hago cualquier actuación de cartomagia. No recuerdo como lo llaman exactamente en el Canuto pero está por los primeros capítulos. En serio, míralo y estudialo que es un efecto bastante fuerte. 

P.D: soy de Jaén, por si hay alguien de la zona para intercambiar ideas  :Smile1:

----------


## adriantheboss

a mi me encanta el de la dama que se ruboriza... vaya efecto!

----------


## break

ablando de damas...es tambien bueno el de agua aceite y damas

----------


## Flojo

A mi me parece impresionante la carta a traves del pañuelo. Es sencillisimo y espectacular. La carta ATRAVIESA UN PAñUELO!!!. Es posible imaginar algo mas imposible.

----------


## Shinoda

Los míos:

Mini agua y aceite.
Viaje insospechado.
Girando 1,2,3,4 con sorpresa.


Son muy sencillos de realizar, y quitando el último los demás se pueden hacer en cualquier momento.

----------


## The Jack

Muchachos, perdonen mi ignorancia pero el mejor camino para salir de ella es preguntar asi que :

Que es e"El Canuto" un libro de quien? como se llama el libro?

Gracias asi se de que hablan!

----------


## magojuanillo

el canuto es el libro de vicente canuto,si no lo tienes, no tardes en comprarlo.... :twisted:

----------


## Ella

> el canuto es el libro de vicente canuto,si no lo tienes, no tardes en comprarlo.... :twisted:


y se lo dice a alguien que hace cartomagia  :( 




> Muchachos, perdonen mi ignorancia pero el mejor camino para salir de ella es preguntar asi que :
> 
> Que es e"El Canuto" un libro de quien? como se llama el libro?
> 
> Gracias asi se de que hablan!


es un libro basico, de iniciacion a la cartomagia, su nombre es: cartomagia fundamental y el autor "vicente canuto"

----------


## Gunter Benko

Bendita ignorancia...

Por cierto Ella, no sabia que te gustaba Heroes del Silencio. Que sepas que has ganado puntos en mi opinión sobre ti xD

----------


## The Jack

Gracias, es que aqui en Argentina ese libro no es conocido (por lo menos no muy) de libros en español usamos mucho Gran escuela Cartomagica (Giobbi), Rene Lanvad y  Tamariz! y Obviamente libros traducidos clasicos (Vernon, Paul harris, etc).


Todo arde si le aplicas la chispa adecuada............... ; )

----------


## guilledc

> Gracias, es que aqui en Argentina ese libro no es conocido (por lo menos no muy) de libros en español usamos mucho Gran escuela Cartomagica (Giobbi), Rene Lanvad y  Tamariz! y Obviamente libros traducidos clasicos (Vernon, Paul harris, etc).
> 
> 
> Todo arde si le aplicas la chispa adecuada............... ; )



Como estas :Confused:  no se de que parte de argentina sos, pero te aviso que hace un par de semanas estuve en el bazar de magia y vi que estaba el libro.

Si te apuras lo conseguis.

Abrazo


Edito: se ve que me borro el nombre de la tienda por defecto, pense que al ser una tienda de argentina no habria problemas en poner el nombre pero se ve que no. 
Bueno, te paso el nombre por mp.

Saludos

----------


## Ella

-------------------------

bueno, ahora sigamos con el tema: cuales son los mejores juegos (para nosotros) del canuto?

----------


## Zen

Mis 2 favoritos:
 El mago contra el tahur (está claro que dominando bien las tecnicas)
 Revoltijo (muy sencillo pero de mucho impacto bien presentado)

----------


## The Jack

Ja parece Magia! hoy en la reunion del club ingreso a la biblioteca un nuevo libro y era......."El Canuto"!!! obviamente me abalance sobre el y fui el primero en llevarmelo a casa, espero dentro de poco poder comentar el juego preferido!

Gracias por la info!

----------


## KOTKIN

El más fuerte pienso que es: Transposición, un efecto que (bien realizado, claro está) realizándose en manos del espectador sin duda es absolutamente increíble y queda grabado totalmente en la mente de los espectadores.

----------


## T_Durden

Hola a todos, yo  empiezo con  ni tonto ni sordo y asi me queda todo preparado para fuera del universo y la gente se queda desconcertada y con tecnica cero  pero dandole bola entretiene la ostia.

----------


## morfeostar

> Hola a todos, yo  empiezo con  ni tonto ni sordo y asi me queda todo preparado para fuera del universo y la gente se queda desconcertada y con tecnica cero  pero dandole bola entretiene la ostia.


"Ni tonto ni sordo"?? supongo que te referirás al "ni Ciego ni tonto" que NO está publicado en el libro del que estamos hablando. El fuera del universo sí lo está.


Para mi, sin duda los mejores juegos de "Cartomagia Fundamental" de Vicente Canuto son:
-. Doble predicción
-. Revoltijo
-. Dama que se ruboriza
-. Mini agua y aceite
-. Mago contra el Tahúr.

(no necesariamente en ese orden)

Un abrazo

----------


## cipotron13

Sin duda para mi el Mago contra el tahur y el revoltijo, son los que mas an impactado a mis espectadores: disece a familiares de momento   :Lol:

----------


## Trus

A mi me Gusta el de Fuera de este Mundo, pero No en la Versión que Hace el Libro...una un pelín más pulida, y más espontánea.
Haciendo una verdadera mezcla Americana.

y sobre todo...sobre todo el clasicazo: "La Cuenta Atrás", que presento (a mis amigos) con una charla de 4 Habitaciones con Muchas Puertas y una sóla Llave.

también es digno de mención el juego de las primeras 2 páginas....no tiene nombre en el libro, pero yo lo he concebido creo que por tamariz por "la próxima que vuelva es tuya"...

y como bien decís, "el mago contra el tahúr", es un juegazo, que por supuesto, requiere de Mucha Presentación, y muy bien Hecha...pero que merece la pena.

El "Doble predicción" también me gusta mucho.

ahhh, y que no se me olvide el de "Revoltijo" que es muuuy Gracioso.



Saludos!!!

----------


## Drat

Para mi, con los mejores son:
-vuelvo dos y corto
-doble adivinación
-mini agua y aceite
-Triple cambio

Saludos

DRAT

----------


## cebra

Si me tengo que decidir por uno, por doble prediccion. Cuando se lo hago algun familiar o amigo ...  :shock:

----------


## drakulka

yo hago casi siempre girando 1-2-3-4 con sorpresa

----------


## alfonso luis

- Dos rojas/dos negras
   - Ases ascensor

     Juegos perfectos para enlazar una rutina de Ases acabando con  
     reunión de los 4 Ases.

----------


## Ritxi

> - Dos rojas/dos negras
>    - Ases ascensor
> 
>      Juegos perfectos para enlazar una rutina de Ases acabando con  
>      reunión de los 4 Ases.


Pues esta es también una de mis rutinas  y todos del canuto que hago siempre, en este orden:

-4 ases al corte
-Ases ascensor
-2 rojas y 2 negras
-Viaje insospechado

Pero si me tengo que quedar solo con uno del Canuto, el que más gusta siempre es El Revoltijo, se quedan así  :shock:

----------


## azegarra

El revoltijo, y lo presento como dos tahures que se encuentran y que uno es impecable y el otro muy desordenado.
El tahur impecable se burla de la forma de mezclar del tahur desordenado, pero luego al final del juego el tahur desordenado le dice que el no solo es elgante sino que encuentra la carta del tahur elegantes.

La dama que se ruboriza, tal como esta. excelente.

Viaje inospechado. Pero el mismo juego o casi el mismo lo encuentran en la GEC-5, con menos tecnica pero con mucho mas impacto, alli se llama "las cartas sabias"

----------


## KIKO M

Fuera del universo bien presentado y bien echo deja pasmado al publico y no es complicado hacer.

es cierto que los que requieren alguna tecnica nos gustan mas a nosotros mismo por que valoramos el trabajo y sabemos el esfuerzo que hemos tenido que hacer para lograrlo. Lo que si creo que hay que hacer en publico es lo que realmente tenemos trabajado y mas si es siempre al mismo.

----------


## Babylon

Para mi son el mago contra el tahur y la dama que se ruboriza! Causan mucha impresión

----------


## kartok

a mi me gusta el de La Dama que se ruboriza, aunque cambio la presentación, y no me acaba de gustar el forzaje por mezcla hindú .

----------


## Babylon

Yo hago una mezcla por arrastre para subirla i despues hago un forzaje en cruz porque tampoco me gusta el forzaje por mezcla hindu

----------


## kartok

pero el forzaje por cruz es más descarado aun que el hindu

----------


## Babylon

Para mi no lo es. Si lo haces mientras charlas, haciendole creer que coje la carta de corte y despues de haber barajado por arrastre no levanta ningun sospecha. Lo digo porque me a pasado alguna vez que me han dicho "ehh, que me has dado la carta de abajo". En cambio lo he hecho mas veces de este metodo que he dicho y nunca han notado nada.
Lo importante es la charla, si consigues entretener al espectador, pasará desapercibido de las dos maneras

----------


## Martín Sanjurjo

Fuera del universo sin duda...
Uno que me parece muy lioso, y poco divertido es el Ritual del Full.

----------


## duvi

coincido con alguno de arriba , la dama que se ruboriza deja a muchos boquiabiertos xD

----------


## mymy74

Fuera de Universo: sencillo, elegante e impactante...además si el espectador es un poco espabilado, suficiente como para mezclar a la americana, el mago ni toca las cartas. En fin,..un joya.

Un saludo

----------


## Valju

Revoltijo, eso sí, adaptado a una presentación distinta; donde los tipos de mezclas, aparte de la etruska son la andaluza, madrileña, catalana y vasca. Se parten de la risa empezando por mi mismo.

Un saludo.

----------


## 7up

El que yo aporto no es del Canuto, sinó de un libro del Padre Ciuró, cuyo nombre no recuerdo. 
Es el juego contrario al famoso Siempre Seis, se llama: "Nunca Seis".
La primera vez que leí este juego me quedé anonadado de las salidas que tiene este juego!!!!
Si a este juego se le añade un poquito de cara de incredulidad y una buena y titubeante charla como que no controlas la situacion de lo que está sucediendo en tus manos,  te aseguro que la cara de incredulidad que pondran tus espectadores es para disfrute total, todo un éxito!

----------


## magoalejandro

a mi me encanta el cualquier jugada a peticion. Aunque los que habeis mencionado no los dejo atras.
ADIOS

----------


## pjvl23

Yo también voto por doble predicción, fuera del universo, y como no la dama ruborizada. 

Un saludo! 

P.D: Oye que os parece si hacemos una encuesta con los juegos preferidos de canuto, haber que sale?

----------


## elmanu

A mi me encanta la dama que se ruboriza, es un efecto genial sobretodo si antes de empezar el juego enseñas que todos los dorsos de las cartas son azules, pero mi preferido y con diferencia es,,,el mago contra el tahúr.
Yo hago la versión de René fallando en la primera carta y no en la ultima

----------


## Babylon

> A mi me encanta la dama que se ruboriza, es un efecto genial sobretodo si antes de empezar el juego enseñas que todos los dorsos de las cartas son azules, pero mi preferido y con diferencia es,,,el mago contra el tahúr.
> Yo hago la versión de René fallando en la primera carta y no en la ultima


Para mi la version de lavand es bastante mejor, siempre hago esa yo tambien

----------


## Cardenite

Hola a todos!! a mi sinceramente el que mas me gusta es el revoltijo...es una garantía de éxito! en cuanto a los otros juegos hay varios muy interesantes...el "espejo del pensamiento" esta muy bien también! y uno muy muy impactante y que funciona muy bien es "fuera del universo". De todas formas llevo en esto muy poco tiempo y seguramente cuando vea los otros juegos encontraré alguno que me guste mas.

----------


## psiko-pollo

Para mi "Viaje de las damas una a una" es de lo mejor por su relativa sencillez e impacto...

Aunque un juego muuy bueno (sobre todo ante el público profano) es "Ud no sabe mentir" (pag 31) por que es muy entretenido para el espectador, y de eso se trata, no?....  :Wink:

----------


## themagician

> Para mi "Viaje de las damas una a una" es de lo mejor por su relativa sencillez e impacto...
> 
> Aunque un juego muuy bueno (sobre todo ante el público profano) es "Ud no sabe mentir" (pag 31) por que es muy entretenido para el espectador, y de eso se trata, no?....


Y entretenidísimo para el mago también  :D  Yo me lo paso pipa con éste.

PD: No se si te refieres al detector de mentiras, en cualquier caso creo que son parecidos (o ya me lío... :? )

----------


## NicolasMago

A mi el que especialmente me gusta es concurso de belleza aunque lo he adaptado un poco y con otro tipo de presentacion que resulta mas atractivo al publico.


Saludos

----------


## Javier Milo

Hola, estoy empezando, pero de lo que llevo leido del libro, dos efectos muy buenos es el revoltijo y dos predicciones.
Dos predicciones es automatico, si le haces una buena presentación causaras sensacion. Yo tengo varias presentaciones asi según la ocasion hago una u otra.
Sobre el revoltijo, lo he visto hacer a Rene Levand junto con Noberto Sabato y si se hace bien, con buena presentacion es buenisimo.
Un saludo.

----------

